# Hill climbs



## totallyfixed (8 Sep 2014)

The season is well and truly underway and for the second week in succession we have been up to the Peaks for dr_pink to race up Snake Pass last week and yesterday Long Hill. Last week was not the greatest result, coming 5th behind a plethora of road racing women [Touring the Netherlands is not recommended training for hill climbs]. This week she took them on again and won! We think she posted the second quickest time by a woman on this hill which is 4.44 miles long, but as usual only the records for men are kept and as usual her prize money was less than that of the winning man .
Training time this weekend then 21st is Cat & Fiddle.


----------



## oldroadman (21 Sep 2014)

How many women rode versus how many men? Not that it should be a differentiator, but as women are increasing in numbers It would be interesting to know.
So far as prizes go, I think that in Triathlon (at elite level) prizes are equal (good) but field size can be quite different,. From what I've seen there are about 3-4 men to every 1 woman, so chances of winning something are clearly better if you are a female (and good!). Guess what, the moans about prize money come from the men, and usually - as in bike racing - by those who are not likely to win much, if anything, anyway!


----------

